
The Sex Appeal of Non-Conformity - gmays
http://www.psmag.com/health-and-behavior/the-sex-appeal-of-nonconformity
======
collyw
Without any indication of how they define non-conformity, this seems fairly
meaningless. (I have a friend who thinks of himself as non-conformist for
having a ponytail and not being religious, to me there is nothing unusual
about that).

